# Are you a mechanical or discretionary trader/investor?



## It's Snake Pliskin (14 September 2006)

I am interested in the difference among forumites here.
I am not interested in debate on the two simply an admission of what you are for the poll. If you don`t want to say that is ok too.
Thanks.


----------



## Bobby (14 September 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> I am interested in the difference among forumites here.
> I am not interested in debate on the two simply an admission of what you are for the poll. If you don`t want to say that is ok too.
> Thanks.



Hi Snake,

Umm whats forumites ? mean.

Cheers 
Bob.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (14 September 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hi Snake,
> 
> Umm whats forumites ? mean.
> 
> ...




Hi there Bob,

Thankyou for your question.
I think it means members of a forum or browsers of a forum, maybe even users of a forum. If the word is wrong I mean "members".

Snake


----------



## Bobby (14 September 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Hi there Bob,
> 
> Thankyou for your question.
> I think it means members of a forum or browsers of a forum, maybe even users of a forum. If the word is wrong I mean "members".
> ...



Thanks Snake that word stumped me .

This thread will be interesting   

Regards
Bob,.


----------



## tech/a (14 September 2006)

*Define mechanical.*

You left one out.

Systems traders---they are definately NOT mechanical.


----------



## lesm (14 September 2006)

Snake,

Agree with tech/a about the inclusion of system traders.

I would consider myself a system trader.

Should be an interesting thread, as previously mentioned.

Cheers.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (14 September 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> *Define mechanical.*
> 
> You left one out.
> 
> Systems traders---they are definately NOT mechanical.




Wayne could you please delete the poll and thread. 
Thanks.
Tech wants to be included and it seems my poll is prejudiced. Tech can take it from here.

It has been fun.
Snake


----------



## tech/a (14 September 2006)

What the???


----------



## professor_frink (14 September 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> *Define mechanical.*
> 
> You left one out.
> 
> Systems traders---they are definately NOT mechanical.




Tech,

could you explain the difference please?


----------



## Milk Man (14 September 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> What the???




HI ROVE! :


----------



## tech/a (14 September 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> Tech,
> 
> could you explain the difference please?




Actually there probably isnt a great deal of difference.

I would define Mechanical as never doing anything.You have set entry and exit and just place your orders.Black box trading would be an example.

Systems trading is similar however you may trade a number of different systems based upon market action.
Most belive that mechanical trading is simply working off analysis.

Systems trading to me atleast is having the end "Blueprint".

I answered both in the survey.

I was interested in what Snakes definition was and wether those answering also would be able to define it.
From the results I was not aware that there were so many here who had mechanical systems trading implemented,I thought there was possibly 2 or 3
from the discussions on the board. however seems to be 15 or so so far.


----------



## professor_frink (14 September 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Actually there probably isnt a great deal of difference.
> 
> I would define Mechanical as never doing anything.You have set entry and exit and just place your orders.Black box trading would be an example.
> 
> ...




Ok gotcha.

I'm a little surprised as well at the amount of people that said they trade mechanically.

That puts me in the minority  Wouldn't have picked that!


----------



## Joe Blow (14 September 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Wayne could you please delete the poll and thread.
> Thanks.
> Tech wants to be included and it seems my poll is prejudiced. Tech can take it from here.
> 
> ...




Hey Snake,

I just edited the poll so nobody will be left out now. ASF is a very loving, inclusive forum.

Can't we all make up and have a group hug?


----------



## wayneL (14 September 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Hey Snake,
> 
> I just edited the poll so nobody will be left out now. ASF is a very loving, inclusive forum.
> 
> Can't we all make up and have a group hug?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 September 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Hey Snake,
> 
> I just edited the poll so nobody will be left out now. ASF is a very loving, inclusive forum.
> 
> Can't we all make up and have a group hug?




Hi Joe,

I respect your operation of this forum and would like to hug you!

Thanks.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 September 2006)

> I would define Mechanical as never doing anything.You have set entry and exit and just place your orders.Black box trading would be an example.
> Systems trading is similar however you may trade a number of different systems based upon market action.
> Most belive that mechanical trading is simply working off analysis.
> 
> ...




As for my definition, mechanical was those who trade a system or systems based on what the numbers or blueprint(as tech says) is saying - simply follow it without judgement but know when not to use it. They need to know the conditions it can and can`t handle and when those conditions are present. I wasn`t referring to black boxes etc.

I don`t feel there is systems by itself - only part of the mechanical approach. My line of thinking was, without a system you have nothing.

I will answer discretionary.


----------



## tech/a (15 September 2006)

Snake you need a hair cut!


----------



## Knobby22 (15 September 2006)

Reminds me of the tellytubbys!

Big Hug!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 September 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Snake you need a hair cut!




Nice big guys in the photo.  :remybussi


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (23 September 2006)

Thanks for the poll action people. I forgot all about it but find the results interesting.


----------

